# FireWire 400 vs USB 2.0



## manu08 (May 10, 2007)

I just want to know the advantages/disadvantages of using either of the two; FireWire 400 & USB 2.0
Also, very often I read or hear that a person's external storage solution crashed while being used with USB 2.0. I haven't exactly heard the same about FireWire 400, anyone experienced similar problems with FireWire as well?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

For drives, firewire is faster. 
Here is more info. http://www.usb-ware.com/firewire-vs-usb.htm


----------

